# Please help! Thyroid results



## Pancake (Sep 6, 2017)

Pancake said:


> Please can someone help me? I have had some thyroid blood test results and I have no idea what they mean, I don't take any medication.
> I quit smoking and began to feel unwell immediately. After a few months I had 2 ttest done and the results are here :
> 
> All my bloods up until recently I had a TSH of 2.3 and a T4 of 14. Then this :
> ...





Pancake said:


> Please can someone help me? I have had some thyroid blood test results and I have no idea what they mean, I don't take any medication.


Please can someone help me? I have had some thyroid blood test results and I have no idea what they mean, I don't take any medication.
I quit smoking and began to feel unwell immediately. After a few months I had 2 ttest done and the results are here :
February - TSH 5.98
T4 - 14
Antibodies 50

August - TSH 3.2
T4 - 11
Antibodies 80

I put all of my symptoms down to quitting smoking because that when I began to feel unwell. The symptoms of quitting smoking are exactly the same as hypothyroid symptoms. I feel better now than I did in February but my blood work doesn't say I am better? Please help?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the reference ranges for your test results? Do you know if that's free t4 or total t4? Finally, do you know what antibodies were tested? There are lots of thyroid antibodies.


----------



## Pancake (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. The antibodies were called TPO
The t4 was the free t4

This only seemed to happen after stopping smoking. Is there a connection? My docotr keeps saying I'm fine but I pestered him to refer me to an endocrinologist


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

There is somewhat of a pattern of people getting thyroid disease from quitting smoking.
But I don't hold much truth to this.
But then again "everyone is unique and different".

I quit smoking cigarettes when I acquired Hashimoto's because they started making me sick to my stomach.
I would get that nauseous dizzy feeling like when I first started smoking as a teenager, every time I would light up.
This is the only good thing about having thyroid disease for me.
It made me stop smoking forever which I could not when trying in the past.
My thyroid symptoms were in no way even close to the way I felt when quitting in the past.
I quit smoking once before for a few years from 1988 to 1990.
I had no symptoms at all except the never ending erg to smoke another.

Congratulations on quitting.
I hope you stay quit.
Most of your symptoms are probably from withdraws from quitting smoking but it won't hurt to have your thyroid checked out.

Good Luck and I hope you feel better soon...........................


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great, thanks. If you can find the ranges, that would be really, really helpful.

I don't know about the connection between quitting smoking and Hashi's, but my thinking is that the smoking likely masks the symptoms of Hashi's, which very gradually and slowly gets worse over time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Both TSH results are quite high. Can you please post your FT-4 ranges? (( ))

What medications and doses are you currently taking?


----------



## Pancake (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you all so much I'm so confused. 
I will ask the doctor for more results because it's sounds like I didn't write enough down leaving his office.
I don't take any medications at all I never have, my doctor insists i don't need medication and that I'm fine. I gained some weight after quitting smoking, however now I'm learning I have an underactive thyroid I'm wondering whether is this ? It's very strange all the symptoms of quitting and hypothyroid match exactly?


----------



## Pancake (Sep 6, 2017)

Is it possible stress from quitting smoking is a cause of temporary under active thyroid? I understand estrogen raises after quitting which inhibits thyroid uptake? Maybe?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's possible, I suppose, but see that antibody result? That means you have an autoimmune issue. Smoking doesn't cause that or change that. That's why I think it's more realistic that your smoking masked symptoms.

Go to your doctor and ask for copies of your lab results - don't write them down but get actual hard copies. It's your right


----------



## Pancake (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you, I'll do that and then post them all. 
Can stress from quitting aggravate a quiet autoimmune disease?


----------



## Pancake (Sep 6, 2017)

Pancake said:


> I did some research and came across this. I lost my daughters father in January (the same time I quit smoking and ended up in the doctors surgery). Do you think it's possibly all related? I guess I'm clutching at straws but no one in my family has even heard of this or had any other type of autoimmune disease. Is it possible to have hashimotos and be healthy? Why is there an antibodie range? Surely any antibodies would mean and autoimmune disease but apparently a TPO level of 35 or below is ok.


I did some research and came across this. I lost my daughters father in January (the same time I quit smoking and ended up in the doctors surgery). Do you think it's possibly all related? I guess I'm clutching at straws but no one in my family has even heard of this or had any other type of autoimmune disease. Is it possible to have hashimotos and be healthy? Why is there an antibodie range? Surely any antibodies would mean and autoimmune disease but apparently a TPO level of 35 or below is ok.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh yes, stress can certainly shake things up. But again, stress doesn't CAUSE the antibodies. Just gives them a chance to flare up.


----------



## Whispersunny (Sep 8, 2017)

I understand how you feel. Yes it is very likely Quitting smoking effected your Thyroid I did the exact same. Quit smoking was already Hypothyroid after Surgery 20 years ago for Hyperthyroid, took several months before I realized what was going on. Doctor ran some test no one read them correctly for nearly 5 months as I raised them a tiny amount in June of 2016, huge almost deadly mistake 4 Doctors made not reading my last Thyroid test right. TSH ..01 as I am older and it made my extremely Hyper thought I was loosing my mind. 3 Ememercy visits in 2 days, a wise Doc caught it. By this time throughly exchasted. Be wise try to be patient find a good wise Doctor, My Thyroid has still not stayed in correct levels. Since October 2016, much has occurred yes raised my Estrogen Levels had Surgery last Thursday I have been Estrogen Dominant for how long I do not know as I went through menopause. All my Hormone Levels were off. 
Do not be in a hurry after smoking to add a Ned unless told too and watched closely. Since last 2016 October my TSH has gone for .01 - to 6.00-5..11-4.50- 6.40-9.30 and my reading yesterday not all normal thyroid levels -tsh -6.35 /free-2.6 T3 / free T4-1.2...but much better then I have been since I quit smoking. I have other health issues so please be careful. Cold Turkey quitting was a great thing but sure wish I knew what I know today. I do believe the Surgery to remove the 2-Polyps in my Uterus is already helping my TSH and other levels have coming down slowly to somewhat more normal. Might need to add T3 if so my Doctor will add it. By the way I am new here. Saw your post, good for you for quitting. Stress is not good but no way to not have any. Take care, be blessed. Hope I did not confuse you!


----------

